# Central Netted Dragon - Embryo Photo



## Shannon (Mar 14, 2010)

Image of both sides of a Central Netted Dragon (_Ctenophorus nuchalis_) embryo that was cut from the egg and found to be deceased at full term.

© 2010 Shannon Plummer. All rights reserved.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow they are great pics Shannon


----------



## bigi (Mar 14, 2010)

amazing how they have stayed in the egg shape without the shell, Shannon
I would love to see them in a larger pic so all the detailed showed up more clearly than just on a laptop, but they are great shots. Im still waiting on the ultrasounds, that should be interesting, will keep u posted.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks Bigi,

I carefully cut the egg away - but was pretty lucky to have the yolk etc stay in tact - ran straight for the camera as you can imagine ; p

Detail shots as requested, excuse the downsampling, I didn't want to make them too big for this site.

Can't wait to hear about the ultrasounds!! How are your guys doing?


----------



## jinin (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice pics, same thing happened to 11 of my Pygmy Bearded eggs 8[ .


----------



## shane14 (Mar 14, 2010)

have had 3 so far like that  out of 27


----------



## lizardjasper (Mar 15, 2010)

Poor little thing. Does anyone have a problem with your central netted babies dying just after their first shed, when everything else is fine?


----------



## naledge (Mar 15, 2010)

That is very strangely, beautiful.

If it wasn't so creepy it'd probably look really nice framed on a wall.

Wonderful photography.


----------

